# Trinity River Rains



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

The Dallas area has had huge rains today, meaning there will be a wall of water heading downstream on the Trinity. Even with no more rain, the river will be high for at least 7 to 10 days.


----------



## 01 Aggie (Mar 13, 2006)

Yeah I think the Trinity is done...as far the main river goes.

Do you think I could have some luck putting the boat in off 19 and heading north to some feeder creeks? 

Have never put my boat in up there b/c I have not had to but I want to take a buddy that is in town this week and the river is no longer an option.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I don't believe the river will be fishable for whites again this spawn. For cats it's another story. Feeder creeks for whites would definitely be worthwhile trying. Find a creek where the clearer water from the creek is pushing out into the river. The creek does not have to look great; if it looks anything like ice tea, give it a good try.


----------



## Kornbread (Nov 21, 2007)

You can put in at the 19 bridge and head north to Harmon creek, (approx 1/2 mile up on the left), or you can run further up to nelson creek, but thats a pretty good run up there...........best of luck.


----------



## hiram abiff (Jun 26, 2006)

has anybody ever catfished in harmon creek? just checking


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

Fished there last weekend with no luck.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Not much rain around the lake and it normally takes the water from Dallas about 10 days to make it to the Lake .The feeder creeks should hold up through the weekend.I will be catfishing north of 190 Saturday.I will post a report.


----------



## catzilla (Sep 21, 2007)

My son and grandson fished all day today on White Rock Creek. Three small white bass on roadrunners and a couple of cats on shad. They fished from main lake all the way up the creek as far they could get with my Basstracker. I will be heading up tomorrow night and will fish until Sunday. Will post a report on Sunday night.


----------



## OL' LUNGBUSTER (Mar 3, 2008)

that's not good....hope that's not the trend from now on.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Look at this river rise.....over 20 feet in 24 hours!


----------



## ratherbfishin (Feb 10, 2007)

My wife and I fished Harmon creek last weekend and landed 15 or so whites, but only nine were keepers...no females. Our fish came on pearl road runners. Saw some boats doing well with spinners... good luck.


----------



## bob watson (Aug 18, 2005)

*whites in harmon*

was in bedias yesterday... running fast and muddy.... went down to nelsons and it was clear... caught only small males.... is there a chance that the spawn has not started yet this year?


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Considering the huge numbers of whites caught in the river the first week of February (6 weeks ago), I fear the spawn may be near its end. However, the fish I caught recently still held eggs.


----------



## bob watson (Aug 18, 2005)

*white bassfisher*

it has been strange this year,,, but i think u might be right


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Look at this river rise.....over 20 feet in 24 hours!


 A lot of that rise is the local lakes dumping, when it jumps that quick the spillways are all going at the same time ,,houston county etc. one year we almost lost all our throw lines to such water rise.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Weird year indeed, whitebassfisher has posted the best catches that I have seen this year, true to his screen name! I was very dissapointed to see catzilla's poor catch on White Rock, I was hoping to do some harm there this weekend, however the dam might hold up without a huge rise for the weekend.









If so I'll take my chances there with some live perch 12000 cfs is usually preety good catfishing. Wish me luck, I'm getting desperate!


----------

